
On Designing and Deploying Internet-Scale Services - apgwoz
http://www.usenix.org/event/lisa07/tech/full_papers/hamilton/hamilton_html/
======
vog
This is a very good summary of best-practices. I found the following part
especially interesting:

 _> Make the development team responsible. Amazon is perhaps the most
aggressive down this path with their slogan "you built it, you manage it."
That position is perhaps slightly stronger than the one we would take, but
it's clearly the right general direction. If development is frequently called
in the middle of the night, automation is the likely outcome. If operations is
frequently called, the usual reaction is to grow the operations team._

Also, it was quite a fun to read about the many things you can't rely on.

~~~
jeffbarr
James (author of the paper) now works at Amazon!

------
mjb
If you are interested in datacenter design, distributed systems or just large
services, I would recommend following James Hamilton's blog:
<http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/>.

James covers a very wide range of topics, and is great about linking to source
material and related articles.

------
chuhnk
This is a great paper and James Hamilton is really an incredibly talented and
intelligent guy. These kinds of resources help me improve as a systems
administrator. Does anyone have other papers or blogs I should be reading for
this kind of thing?

------
endlessvoid94
Thanks a ton for sharing this. What a great resource.

------
yuvadam
Wonderful paper.

Many of the details discussed are hidden from most developers nowadays by
various abstractions. But, granted, lots of the lessons are gems that can very
much be applied to modern development practices and tools.

Great stuff.

